
8 Great JavaScript Interview Questions and Answers - djug
http://www.toptal.com/javascript/interview-questions?utm_source=Engineering+Blog+Subscribers&utm_campaign=9eae782b15-Intv_Qs_JavaScript&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_af8c2cde60-9eae782b15-111367145
======
kipple
These are fun JS "gotchas" but this article should be rebranded as such. Edge-
case trivia are not useful interview questions for finding a solid developer.

------
digitalpacman
Lots of these are not good interview questions. Just dumb obscure knowledge.

------
lani
aren't these the 8 reasons people stop being Javascript programmers and become
vacuum cleaner salesmen or something ?

